# Fast Question



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I made a diy lid from plexi glass will light shine through the same for plants as glass . Thanks


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I used to have plexiglass lid on my 40 G tank when I was using airstone to minimize bubbles touching my T5HO reflectors (I have 36" aqualight 2x39W).

I have a planted tank and they seems to grow without any problems. I then removed my airstone when I started using DIY CO2.

From time to time, I have to switch the plexiglass lids upside down as they get deformed. Otherwise you should be okay.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks eventually I will change to glass its just a for awhile I had some laying around.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention I drilled holes on them to exchange gases.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I find plexi glass over time gets foggy and depending how thick it is, it'll deform as well. It should be fine for awhile though until you cut a piece of glass to fit.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> I find plexi glass over time gets foggy and depending how thick it is, it'll deform as well. It should be fine for awhile though until you cut a piece of glass to fit.


 "Plexiglas" is actually a brand name of acrylic made by Rohm and Hauss. And it will never get foggy or yellow. Cheap offshore acrylic will. It does that because they do not make their acrylic with as high a standards as the American and European companies. They use regrind and recycled in theirs. Where the respectable companies use 100% virgin polymers.

As for the light penetration. Acrylic allows much more usable light thru then glass. But it will warp over time with the heat of the aquarium. You can use strips perpendicular to the lid to strengthen it to stop the warping. I use strips and lift the light off the acrylic to prevent even more heat build up.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Aquatic Designs said:


> "Plexiglas" is actually a brand name of acrylic made by Rohm and Hauss. And it will never get foggy or yellow. Cheap offshore acrylic will. It does that because they do not make their acrylic with as high a standards as the American and European companies. They use regrind and recycled in theirs. Where the respectable companies use 100% virgin polymers.
> 
> As for the light penetration. Acrylic allows much more usable light thru then glass. But it will warp over time with the heat of the aquarium. You can use strips perpendicular to the lid to strengthen it to stop the warping. I use strips and lift the light off the acrylic to prevent even more heat build up.


Sorry, I was generalizing about plastic. I don't know what type I used in the past but it has went hazy on me in the and warped over time.

I didn't mean to use the term plexiglass incorrectly. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey, how many of us say kleenex when we mean tissue paper? Or Skil saw when we mean circular saw? 

Not a big deal. 

Actually Lexan will not warp. But I don't think it is as clear as acrylic. And it's also much more expensive as acrylic. Lexan is what is commonly called bulletproof and used for that purpose in banks and armored cars.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Aquatic Designs said:


> "Plexiglas" is actually a brand name of acrylic made by Rohm and Hauss. And it will never get foggy or yellow. Cheap offshore acrylic will. It does that because they do not make their acrylic with as high a standards as the American and European companies. They use regrind and recycled in theirs. Where the respectable companies use 100% virgin polymers.
> 
> As for the light penetration. Acrylic allows much more usable light thru then glass. But it will warp over time with the heat of the aquarium. You can use strips perpendicular to the lid to strengthen it to stop the warping. I use strips and lift the light off the acrylic to prevent even more heat build up.


Thanks for the info eventually all my lights will be under the shelf lighting. I can only move so much money out of the banking account at a time


----------

